# Retained afterbirth



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a goat who kidded about 16 hours ago. She had triplets and one was stillborn the last one. She has not expelled the afterbirth. There is a small amount hanging from her. I've given oxy twice and an antibiotic. 

I've never had one do this before. The Doe definitely doesn't feel great. She is eating lackluster. 
She kidded twins before with no issues. Theses were really big kids each weighed about 9 pounds. 
I've also given some selenium / vitamin e and electrolytes . 
Does anyone on here know what else I can do? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would start her on 5 days of penicillin to ward off infection...its important NOT to pull on what hanging out...some suggest tieing a rag on it to add gentle weight to help it along..I have never done this however..
I would also give B complex which is good in times of stress...

is the baby nursing?? if not, milk her out..the milk stimulates contration and might help her along..

oops saw you have her on antibioitcs : )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do a uterine flush.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

How do you do that?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Babies are nursing so so. I've also milked her several times she has a huge amount of milk.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Give her a bucket of warm molasses water, that should help move things along. Vitamin b will give her an energy boost...


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Gave her molasses water and vitamin right after birth but still nothing


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I don't consider 16 hours that long in a goat. You hope they will expel the placenta sooner, but I've had a few do it the next day. Did you check for more kids?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I've had a doe go over 24 hours to expel the after birth. I'd give it a few more hours.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What is hanging out of her? If it has yellowish suction cup looking tissue she should be fine.
Sometimes placenta itself is eaten or just gets lost in the bedding. Some does pass huge ones, others not so much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does it stink inside her vulva? Get a rubber glove and insert slightly and smell your finger.

What is her temp?

Flushing: get 7cc LA 200, dilute with sterile saline solution in a 35cc syringe, fill. Expel the entire 35cc into the uterine cavity.
You can do this a few times.

Or buy those ****** bags or even the enema things and empty those. then put the solution in them, it has to be sterile.


Also give her a BO-se shot and 1 vit E gel cap orally, if a doe is deficient, that gets that afterbirth to drop.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

No smell to it and I've given two injections of antibiotics. I tied some weights to it light ones in hopes it will help. It has been 40 hours and it still hasn't passed. I'm going to call vet in the morning and try lute. Is there anything else to do? She's eating well just not real energetic. I've seen her pushing several times trying to expel it. I went in and there doesn't appear to be any more kids.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Oxytocin injections will usually help get things moving. That's what I use if the does have not passed it in 3 or 4 days. 

Sometimes a doe with low calcium has trouble "cleaning out".


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did you actually go in like up to your elbow and feel all around? I would call the vet on Monday.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I talked to vet Saturday and will call first thing in the morning. I have tried the oxy twice with no success. She is caring for her kids but is very lackluster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

you can also give two tablespoons of epsom salt to help expell the placenta. it also works as a blood purifier to prevent septicimia (I think I spelled that right)


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

sweetlifegoats said:


> I talked to vet Saturday and will call first thing in the morning. I have tried the oxy twice with no success. She is caring for her kids but is very lackluster.


If she were mine, and I was certain she didn't have another kid in there, I would give her penicillin for five days and some banamine (sparingly) to help her feel better. I've also had the placenta come out in little shards over a couple of weeks and the doe turn out fine.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I had a doe with stillborn kid this year, never expelled the whole placenta and vet didn't want to flush, just had me do Oxy and antibiotics and she's fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would be very careful giving Lute and Oxy if she is closed, it may really hurt her or kill her.

Small weights are good. 

Give a Bo-se shot, selenium deficiency as I mentioned before, can cause her to hold that afterbirth.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I ended up calling vet and he checked her again no retained kids. He advised againest lute. He said nothing could be done except keep her on antibiotics. She's eating and caring for kids but very depressed and sluggish. She's still passing blood and blood clots. Her babies seem fine but aren't gaining weight like my others. They bounce and play and do eat but not as handily as others born at same time. My vet said she may come around or she may just stop eating and give up. 
Has anyone else experienced this?
I had five other mothers deliver with no issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would be giving her B Complex shots, Probios and electrolytes. She just needs more right now. Make sure there is about a 3 hour window between antibiotics and Probios. 

What antibiotic is she on? Personally I would be doing Penicillin twice a day for at least 7 days.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

sweetlifegoats said:


> I ended up calling vet and he checked her again no retained kids. He advised againest lute. He said nothing could be done except keep her on antibiotics. She's eating and caring for kids but very depressed and sluggish. She's still passing blood and blood clots. Her babies seem fine but aren't gaining weight like my others. They bounce and play and do eat but not as handily as others born at same time. My vet said she may come around or she may just stop eating and give up.
> Has anyone else experienced this?
> I had five other mothers deliver with no issues


What is her temperature? If she has a temperature, she would act exactly how you describe. Your vet should have given you banamine to bring down fever and help with pain and the blahs. You should also be giving vitamin B-complex. What antibiotic are you using and how much? If she's eating, she still has a very good chance to make it, and yes I have experienced this.

BTW, lutalyse could in no way hurt your doe. It does not cause uterine contractions. Oxytocin does, and is not supposed to be used unless you are sure the cervix is still open.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give calcium and some warm molasses water. It may help give energy.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been giving her vitamins everyday and I was giving her la 2000 everyday but vet said it was a long acting antibiotic so every few days was enough. He said banamine would not help her. I suggested it and he said it would be waste of money. 
He also said lute could cause worse issues. 
When you experienced this did she survive and rebreed again?
She is still dripping a little blood and pitiful. She's such a sweet easy goat I hate this.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

sweetlifegoats said:


> I've been giving her vitamins everyday and I was giving her la 2000 everyday but vet said it was a long acting antibiotic so every few days was enough. He said banamine would not help her. I suggested it and he said it would be waste of money.
> He also said lute could cause worse issues.
> When you experienced this did she survive and rebreed again?
> She is still dripping a little blood and pitiful. She's such a sweet easy goat I hate this.


What is her temperature? Banamine is not a waste of money. It will reduce fever, thus making the goat feel better, thus eating more and drinking more water, which they need to survive and make milk for the babies. I would hire a new vet.

And yes she can turn out just fine and have babies again, but you need to take her temperature.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

My doe pulled through and is bred for March kids. I think I did give her Banamine, she never ran a fever (started antibiotics immediately) but we had to pull the kid so she was very swollen and sore. If she's feverish or in pain it could definitely help her feel better. It's not expensive and goats don't handle pain well.

Re: antibiotic - I haven't used LA so not sure about the dosing, but goats have a very high metabolism and usually require meds more frequently than other animals, I don't think every few days would be effective. Can someone else confirm?


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

I agree. _Take her temp_. Get a new vet. Would you stay with a vet who told you your dog "might survive might die oh well"?

Sometimes pregnancy takes too much out of a goat. It's not rare and doesn't have to kill a goat. Boost minerals (bose and replamin), check temp, check ketones, keep up the antibiotics, and make sure she's eating and drinking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With LA200 it is 1 cc per 20lbs for 5 days, sub Q daily.

Banamine is good to boost appetite and take away pain, it can be used up to 4 days maximum, if needed, unless otherwise directed by a good vet.
The vet is wrong by saying that about banamine. But as I mentioned before, Selenium deficiency makes them hold afterbirth as well.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I've given her selenium / vitamin e everyday since birth and I use a mineral supplement called ultralyx for goats. I also used a feed that has copper / mineral mix for goats. I had several does all kid this week with no issues.
Oddly enough today her babies are doing super well have gained significant weight since birth but momma is just so lethargic. 
I really want to call maybe another vet to see if they would treat it with banamine. 
I've also been given jumpstart. Is it safe to give everyday? I've never used it more than a couple days at a time.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Can you make a list of what you have given so far, and I mean EVERYTHING. All supplements, both oral and injected, and be specific on which forms you have given. I see you mentioned giving selenium more than once. Maybe someone will see something being overdone, or underdone, or not done at all, that might help get her headed in the right direction.

Jumpstart is basically another probiotic brand aside from Probios (as I recalol, it is a Manna Pro product, right?). Daily is okay, though folks on here have recommended probiotic rumen boluses (which I can only get through my vet) for tougher cases. Reminds me, I need to get some more from them.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Also, her lethargy may be related to something other than an afterbirth issue. How much milk is she making (or how much would you guess that she is making?). What is her current diet (specific amounts of grain, alfalfa, hay type)? Maybe she isn't eating enough of something now that she is post partum and making milk.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry she is ill....I agree with whats been said...Banamine can get her to the point of recovery..if she is not hurting and fever is down she will eat more and be more active as her body absorbs the placenta..._Dont give any more Selenium Vit e..the gel is once a month and BoSe is a few times a year...._
Were you able to get her temp.if she is high, this will cause her to be very lethargic..
the B and probios are all good daily....I agree with Pam..La 200, although is a long acting medication..it does not stay in the goats system long enough to skip days...goats metabolism is just too fast...Personally I would be using Pen G...
keep her well hydrated....

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or what you have or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

sweetlifegoats said:


> I've given her selenium / vitamin e everyday since birth and I use a mineral supplement called ultralyx for goats. I also used a feed that has copper / mineral mix for goats. I had several does all kid this week with no issues.
> Oddly enough today her babies are doing super well have gained significant weight since birth but momma is just so lethargic.
> I really want to call maybe another vet to see if they would treat it with banamine.
> I've also been given jumpstart. Is it safe to give everyday? I've never used it more than a couple days at a time.


Did you take her temperature yet?


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

sweetlifegoats said:


> I had several does all kid this week with no issues.
> Oddly enough today her babies are doing super well have gained significant weight since birth but momma is just so lethargic.
> I really want to call maybe another vet to see if they would treat it with banamine.


You can get good help here, but calling another vet is always a good option.

Lots of experienced folks here can give you great advice once they see her temp and treatment.

What works for one goat may not work for another. Maybe she had more/bigger kids, or makes more milk, or doesn't get as much time at the feeder, or she was a little skinnier or fatter...


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I just checked her temp is normal range. She seemed much Perkier. 
She ate quite a bit and even head butted couple of other goats away. 
She is still dripping bright red blood but in small quanties. 
She has abundance of milk. I've been milking her out to help babies latch on she's so full of milk.
As far as what's been given her so far.
Oxytosis twice after 16 hours of no placenta passing. Waited two hours between doses.
Selenium / vitamin e every day for last two days
Jumpstart three times over last two days
Vitamin b gel twice over last two days
Molasses had been in her water since babies birth. She's drank a lot.
I also did a saline wash and vet did
one also. 
I also did a nutradrench on her day after birth
La 2000 twice.

I'm really encouraged that she is Perkier. My instinct is to just keep supplementing her for a few more days.

I appreciate everybody advice it has been so helpful to have ideas to try so I feel like I'm doing everything I can.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good..Glad temp is normal...sound slike she is trying to work things out...


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

sweetlifegoats said:


> I just checked her temp is normal range. She seemed much Perkier.
> She ate quite a bit and even head butted couple of other goats away.
> She is still dripping bright red blood but in small quanties.
> She has abundance of milk. I've been milking her out to help babies latch on she's so full of milk.
> ...


 Yay! She's doing better! Sounds like she's getting her spunk back. No fever is fantastic. Perkier is wonderful. Selenium - that's enough, it's a once a month dosage for the oral form; the babies may need selenium too. Too much can be toxic, so consider her good for the month.

Lots of water is excellent, they need it to make milk, and she may be flushing toxins, too. GREAT that she's drinking well. She's using the calories to make milk, so continuing molasses in the water should be fine. Vitamin B gets peed out if it's not needed, so it's fine to keep that up til she's out of the woods.

I don't use LA200, so someone else will chime in, but antibiotics have to be continued until the job is done to prevent resistance. I'd give her back end the sniff test daily to make sure it's not getting infected, and it never hurts to take a temp periodically with a goat who's had trouble.

If she's not showing signs of pain and continues perking up, eating well, fattening up her babies - great job!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Probios while she's on antibiotics is the only suggestion I have to add.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Wild hearts - if I recall correctly, jumpstart is the probiotic brand name for Manna Pro products. I've gotten something called jumpstart/jumpstart + at TSC, and it is a probiotic paste/gel.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

If she doesn't have a temperature and she is eating, drinking and producing milk, then I would assume the antibiotics and support you've given worked. I would expect strange things to be coming out of her back side for quite awhile longer, but that she will eventually stop that too and be fine. Other than finish the course of antibiotics, I would just keep a close eye on her behavior.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work.

Just to let you know be careful with giving too much selenium, how was it given, in a shot or gel?


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Sweetlifegoats said the selenium is the oral gel form. 

Sweetlifegoats - are you in a selenium deficient area? Did you supplement the kids?


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

No my areas isn't particularly deficient. I only give selenium to weak kids or goats really struggling. My loose mineral seems to supplement well. 
Out of 25 babies last year this is the only mom with an issue.
As of tonight nothing coming from her rear. She's eating ok and drinking really well. 
Not her old self but as long as she can care for kids and continues eating I'll return her to herd this weekend and just observe her closely. She won't be bred back again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Sometimes, feeling bad begets feeling bad. Lose appetite, slow rumen, kill good bugs... I'd keep up the probiotics, Vitamin B, and molasses water until she's eating well, maybe even steal another goat's cud for her. And make sure she's eating the minerals; all that milk is using up calcium and other minerals.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Good mom is doing great back to her old self. Bumping me to be petted and babies each have gained weight well. I think we are out of woods now.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work, glad to hear.


----------

